# Male female?



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey so I just bought these two for my ten gallon. 
It is not the best picture but any guesses on male female?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

They seem young. We're you told the date they were OOW?



Tyguy35 said:


> Hey so I just bought these two for my ten gallon.
> It is not the best picture but any guesses on male female?


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

The guy told me 9months out.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Give them a little more time to grow. 

In the tank shot, I see some exposed screen. Maybe take a bit of moss and cover that up. My Sip lost a toe on some exposed screen in her tank.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey they actually aren't in that tank anymore. The old owner had them inside that tank. It is poorly put together


----------

